#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Кармапа

## Кранц

Какой это Кармапа?

----------


## Таб Шераб

Никакой.
Это Гампопа.

----------

Кранц (05.07.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (05.07.2018)

----------

